# Arriving on their own now



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Went to feed the cats this morning and found this brown tabby in my garden.
Seems they are arriving on their own now. What a cheek.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww, its pretty 
Thats how we got Tiger 14yrs ago! lol


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

He/she must of heard what a wonderful job you do


----------



## cariadhp (Dec 26, 2010)

Wish a stray would wonder into my garden 
one thats dog savvy though :biggrin:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What type of dogs do you have?


----------



## cariadhp (Dec 26, 2010)

ive got a labradoodle really daft he is one next week and i do have a terrier who dont like anyone much till it suits her , but i could manage her


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Just be thankful that this one isn't leaving you nice presents on your doorstep


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you got her cc?


----------

